

You Need to be in San Francisco - PStamatiou
http://20minus.com/wp/2011/04/06/you-need-to-be-in-san-francisco/

======
lloydarmbrust
Interesting that Austin is left out. I would put Austin before Boulder and
after NY... but I am bias I guess.

~~~
thanasisp
Hey llouydarmbrust!

I understand what you are saying, please understand that when trying to get a
picture of each high tech hub back from Europe we tend to view only things
that sign, which may or may not be gold in the end.

My perception as to what Austin is, was SxSW and Gowalla. Compared to the
cities mentioned these two alone where not adequate enough to put Austin in my
radar... I never heard (up to today) of a great VC-er/blogger, a great
accelerator program or something cool starting out from Austin...

Don't get me wrong, Austin may be great, may be awesome, it just lacks a few
points in the communication dept...

~~~
lloydarmbrust
That is interesting. Most of our investors (including VCs) recognize Austin as
a startup hub. We have several VCs, a lot of angels, and two accelerator
programs.

